# More snowy day!



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Even more snowy pics!









I can't feel my feet!








But it's fun running around!








OK -I need an Equafleece!

Hope you all enjoyed your day too!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant. Love the last pic, so many snowballs.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic... the one with all the snow balls is so funny


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Brilliant pics!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jane what cute pics of Biscuit .. this just confirms how adorable F1b mixes can be .. I want Biscuit  

Lovely snowballs in the last pic .. ahh love him xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah these photos are all gorgeous but love the snowballs one


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Great pics but that last one really made me smile


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Little sweetie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Adorable!!!! I love the snowballs


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love the snowball pic!! too cute!!! xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Love the snow pictures! His face in the last picture is so precious - I love it!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, I thought Obi's snowballs were bad...Biscuit wins! Great pics


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh i love the last picture, she looks adorable with all those snowballs and looks like she's having so much fun. Don't poos just love the snow 

Wynny had a few small ones around the legs nowhere near as huge as Biscuits. How did you get them off lol? Everytime we go out and come home with snowballs attached we have to run a lukewarm bath just so she can stand in and let them melt off. 

We ordered an equafleece yesterday so going to be waiting by the letterbox everyday for it to arrive. I'm hoping that will keep her dry and clean.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sooooo cute! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Donnag said:


> Wynny had a few small ones around the legs nowhere near as huge as Biscuits. How did you get them off lol? Everytime we go out and come home with snowballs attached we have to run a lukewarm bath just so she can stand in and let them melt off.


Luckily he can still fit in the kitchen sink! - the only way to get them off!!


----------

